# seriously confused



## sid25290 (Jun 19, 2011)

man i am totally confused
was looking forward to sony hx100v but heard it will not be launched till august
so what i am asking is 
is Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ100 is the best buy?
i compared it with Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ45, canon sx30is, nikon p500
Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ100 come on top of all
so what would you guys suggest?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2011)

Please assign proper thread titles. Titles like this dont help.

ontopic-
Mention a budget please so we get idea what you are looking for.


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2011)

Create a new thread with a proper title.


----------

